# Comportement des applications remboursées...



## stéphane83 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai acquérir à nouveau une application qui m'a été remboursée.
Or, quand je décide de la télécharger à nouveau dans l' App Store, elle se télécharge bien mais ne figure plus dans ma liste d'achat.
Dois je appeler Apple pour ce problème?
De plus, l'application remboursée est toujours considérée comme acheté et elle se télécharge gratuitement.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Voici un étrange phénomène qui perdure...
J'ai téléchargé certaines applications et demandé des remboursements quand celles ci ne me convenaient pas.

Or, parfois, il s'agit d'attendre un peu pour des futures mises à jour pour que celles ci s'améliorent.
Exemple, pour pixelmator ( sans faire de pub, mais il est bien... )
J'ai téléchargé l'application au début de sa sortie sur le Mac app store mais elle était en anglais...
Remboursement effectué et donc, logique, mon application ne figurait plus dans ma liste des achats.
Quelques temps après, l'éditeur annonce une mise à jour en français.
Je décide alors de télécharger à nouveau cette application ( en pensant la payer à nouveau: ce qui est normal).
Or, elle se télécharge avec un message m'indiquant que cet article avait déjà été acheté et donc : elle se télécharge gratuitement.

Que pensez vous de ce comportement de l'Apple store?
Car, il serait plus logique de pouvoir télécharger à nouveau les articles remboursés comme des premiers achats: les facturer et qu'ils apparaissent dans la liste d'achats.
NB : j'ai contacté Apple pour cela et ils m'ont demandé des captures d'écran et qu'ils traitaient mon dossier.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2012)

Je pense qu'Apple n'a pas assez verrouillé son système et que tu aurais pu "en profiter"...Mais ton honetteté (ta crainte) t'honore !! 



PS: Ne crée pas une nouvelle discussion alors que tu en a déjà créé une sur le même sujet: Relance donc la première !!


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui, j'ai surement créer un sujet similaire mais ça concernait la liste des achats il me semble.


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

J&#8217;ai néanmoins fusionner les sujets. Cela se recoupe.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Jai néanmoins fusionner les sujets. Cela se recoupe.



Merci, je ne maîtrise pas toutes les fonctionnalités du forum, et je n'arrive pas à savoir quels sont mes sujets ouverts.
Désolé.


----------



## monvilain (21 Janvier 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Merci, je ne maîtrise pas toutes les fonctionnalités du forum, et je n'arrive pas à savoir quels sont mes sujets ouverts.
> Désolé.



Clic sur "tableau de bord" en haut à gauche


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2012)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Clic sur "tableau de bord" en haut à gauche



Merci.


----------

